# urban cleanse



## sumada (Feb 28, 2009)

Has anyone heard of the urban cleanse???
Can you buy a juicer in cairo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cairo is a modern city... you can get anything here at any time...


----------

